# Rockwell Relay Race



## jon.moab (Jun 9, 2008)

A good friend is organizing a relay race from Moab to St. George. The course travels over some of the most scenic routes in southern Utah. Check it out and let me know what you think.

http://www.rockwellrelay.com/Moab_to_St.html


----------

